# I get to hunt a hog!



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I exceeded an incentive at work and i get to hunt at River Bend in Corrinne on thursday. I can shoot a hog up to 400# and i am going to use my Omega. Head shot only. :twisted: I am excited!
Have any of you done this hunt before?
-8/- |-O-| **O** -_O-


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I have, it's a good time and the hogs are tasty. It's not a huge challenge, but fun just the same.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

8). Cant wait to hear the story and see some pic's. Sounds like fun.

This is something I've been wanting to do...


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

sawsman said:


> 8). Cant wait to hear the story and see some pic's. Sounds like fun.
> 
> This is something I've been wanting to do...


Here is a pic of a hog killed previously there. It is close to 800 pounds![attachment=0:2xpt13o4]800 pounds.jpg[/attachment:2xpt13o4]
Here is a link to their site.
http://www.riverbendhunts.com/Index.html


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow! WHAT A HOG!(pun intended). Is that a Ruger MarkII? what caliber?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

sawsman said:


> 8). Cant wait to hear the story and see some pic's. Sounds like fun.
> 
> This is something I've been wanting to do...


I am going to try and video the hunt. We will see how that goes. I have heard a few of them will charge you even after being hit in the boiler room several times! Yeahhaw!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Wow! WHAT A HOG!(pun intended). Is that a Ruger MarkII? what caliber?


Not sure. This is a pic from their photo gallery.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I can't imagine them attacking anyone. I have seen where they keep them, they are just domestic hogs kept in a big pen. I have heard that they usually just buy the old nags from the auction keep them for a few days, shock the crap out of them one morning and release them--is what I have heard. I certainly have no opinion on the topic good, bad or otherwise, but I find it to be comical that they market it as a big wild hunt, kind of funny. Have fun!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I can't imagine them attacking anyone. I have seen where they keep them, they are just domestic hogs kept in a big pen. I have heard that they usually just buy the old nags from the auction keep them for a few days, shock the crap out of them one morning and release them--is what I have heard. I certainly have no opinion on the topic good, bad or otherwise, but I find it to be comical that they market it as a big wild hunt, kind of funny. Have fun!


I don't care, i get to KILL something! :twisted:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Lunkerhunter2-

where do you work? and are they hiring?
Any place that gives out hunts for exceeding expectations is my kind of place to work!
Good luck on the hunt!

PS: Cowmiker just got back from a hog hunt near Salina and shot his piggy with an SKS. Looks like he had fun

One last question: is it just me or do most of these hogs look like they let them out of a pen a few weeks ago? The guide Cowmilker had showed a picture of a hog that looked like a barnyard pig ( http://www.ghshogs.com ) . Or am I just looking too much into it


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Bax*, i think you are right. They are pretty much the same as ferral hogs. Raised in a pen till they get big and then let out to be shot. It is a canned hunt in every way but a fun way to spend the day and get some meat. 8)


----------



## huntaholic (Mar 6, 2009)

We hunted that same place about two years agao and those guys know how to lie. they told us the hogs would be 400#, they were all wild and born and raised where you hunt them, and the guide would back us up with a 30-30 because if you dont kill them on the first shot they will charge. It turned out the pigs were tame as a puppy dog, they only weighed 150# and they pulled them out of the pen that morning thats why they dont meet you untill 9.00, they need time to get the hogs off the farm. I also hear the guide is a big poacher of ducks and geese, he will shoot them in the spring while their nesting for bands. we still had a good time and my wife got to shoot her first animal. plus the meat is awesome. have fun and see how many lies they tell you and catch them in it.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Bax*, i think you are right. They are pretty much the same as ferral hogs. Raised in a pen till they get big and then let out to be shot. It is a canned hunt in every way but a fun way to spend the day and get some meat. 8)


Still sounds like a blast and I look forward to you posting pictures


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

It would be hard for a "wild" hog to grow up to 400 lbs unless they had an additional food source.

A lot of feral hogs are nocturnal if there is any hunting pressure on them. It's still great to get out regardless.


----------



## Cold Track (Sep 11, 2007)

There's a place up by Shoshone, ID that does this same type of hunt for about the same price. The pigs up there are mostly russian so you get the long tuskies poking out of their mouth and they're all black. Not a pig out of the auction barn,they are big, and will make a run at you given the chance. Not that wild, but a lot cooler deal IMO.


----------



## cowmilker (Dec 17, 2008)

I did go 2 weeks ago, it was one of the funnest things I've done in a long time. I am expecting a call any day from the butcher, so I have not tasted it yet. The ranch we went to was in the canyons near Calstle Dale. I am believing that they are free ranging hogs, but it is known that they have to be contained on the ranch some how, and are not native, they have to be put there. We did kind of shoot them in thier pen, but thier pen was a big one, we had to hike about 2 miles before we could get any shots at them (It could have been that the Guide had put them there that morning). All said and done it was worth the money to be able to relieve some cabin fever.


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

Cowmilker, I sent you a PM.


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

Also, how much meat would you get from a 400# hog?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

rugerdogdog said:



> Also, how much meat would you get from a 400# hog?


It should be somewhere between 200 and 240......I think.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

rugerdogdog said:


> Also, how much meat would you get from a 400# hog?


My pig was around 320# and the butcher told me to expect 200# of packaged meat. 8)


----------



## cowmilker (Dec 17, 2008)

Rugerdogdog I replied.

I got a call from the butcher yesterday and they told me I had 128# of hanging weight, after the guts and skin were removed (and possibly the head?). I owe the butcher about $150, (including curring and skinning fee). I don't know how much it weighed on the hoof.
Looks like this hunt did end up costing about $600 (fee, tip, fuel, hotel, and butcher).


----------



## cowmilker (Dec 17, 2008)

I will post up and let you all know if the meat tastes any better than the store bought kind. Our guide told us it will be better tasting. We'll see.


----------

